# Canton, OH



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Canton, OH | 16 Henley

Picked up as a stray on 10/23. Fees include: 5 way and license. Cost is 84.00 CASH . All dogs are spayed/neutered and given a rabies shot before being taken home by the owner. We take CASH ONLY, no checks, or credit cards. Because most of our dogs in the kennel are strays, we do not have any knowledge about each individual dog's background, so we cannot make any health claims or behavior assurances concerning our dogs. We offer ONE hold per dog still on its stray hold. The person with the first hold must adopt the dog by 3:30pm the day it is available. After that, the dog is first come, first adopt. Special arrangements may be made through the Poundskeeper for people driving long distances or rescues. Please call the pound at 330-451-2343 to check on the dog's availability before driving a long distance. Rescue groups with 501(c)3 status can pull a dog for a reduced fee, but must show documentation of non-profit...

*16 Henley's Contact Info*

*Stark County Dog Warden Department*, Canton, OH 

330-451-2343
Email Stark County Dog Warden Department
See more pets from Stark County Dog Warden Department
For more information, visit Stark County Dog Warden Department's Web site.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok, I hit the darn enter button too soon ! Heading needs to say Lg Senior M & have urgent (!) clicked.......


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

dup, pls close


----------

